# Canon Celebrates 25 Years of EOS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 5, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9191"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9191" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9191"></a></div>
<strong>Canon celebrates the first 25 years of EOS.</strong>

Canon is celebrating 25 years of photography expertise with the anniversary of the launch of its iconic EOS System. Since its introduction in March 1987, the EOS System has grown to become the world’s most comprehensive range of digital single-lens reflex (DSLR) cameras, interchangeable lenses and accessories, favoured by photographers all around the world.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS System was launched in March 1987 with the debut of the EOS 650 SLR camera and three interchangeable, EF mount lenses, including the EF35-70mm f/3.5-4.5. This month, the system will commemorate its long, rich history with the celebration of its 25th anniversary.</p>
<p><!--more-->EOS stands for ‘Electro Optical System’ and is also the name of the Greek goddess of the dawn. The EOS series was the world’s first fully electronic mount system and heralded a new generation of AF SLR cameras. During the film camera era EOS SLR cameras garnered high acclaim from a wide range of users for their innovative technologies and designs, which focused on Canon’s key concepts of high-speed and ease of use. During this period, Canon pioneered new advances in technology and launched the top-of-the-range EOS-1 professional SLR in 1989. In 1993 Canon continued to expand its user base with the introduction of the compact, lightweight EOS 500 (also known as the EOS Kiss or the EOS Rebel XS in certain parts of the world).</p>
<p>Following the year 2000 introduction of the EOS D30, when the popularisation of DSLR cameras was in full swing, Canon developed advanced technologies, such as its proprietary CMOS sensors and high-performance DIGIC digital image processors, in an effort to offer products that fulfilled the company’s key concepts of high speed, ease-of-use and high image quality.</p>
<p>With the flagship EOS-1D X at the apex, and the newly introduced EOS 5D Mark III boasting excellent image quality and video functionality, Canon’s rich digital SLR camera line-up serves the needs of all levels of users; from professional photographers to entry-level photo enthusiasts.</p>
<p>Canon’s interchangeable EF lens range, introduced alongside the EOS SLR camera system, has come to lead the industry. With Canon’s optical technologies at its core, EF lenses incorporate such innovative technologies as the Ultrasonic Motor (USM), Image Stabilizer (IS), Sub-Wavelength Structure Coating (SWC), anti-reflection technology, and multi-layered Diffractive Optical (DO) elements. The current EF lens line-up comprises over 60 models, making possible a diverse range of imaging-expression possibilities.</p>
<p>Furthermore, with the recent launch of the Cinema EOS System of professional digital cinematography products, Canon’s EOS System now supports motion picture production and other high-end video capture applications.</p>
<p>Canon will continue to refine its diverse imaging technologies based on its core optical technologies, striving to produce exceptional and reliable cameras and lenses that cater to the varying needs of users while contributing to expanding the culture of photographic and video imaging.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/25_years_eos.do">CPN</a>]</strong></p>
```


----------



## RuneL (Mar 5, 2012)

What a nice post, they took a bet and a lot of people raged at the broken compatibility, but it was the best way to go, IMO, also making that HUUUUUUUGE mount for added goodness and borkeh-heaven.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 5, 2012)

I am also celebrating twenty-five years of EOS , but a different EOS. God I'm old.

Go EOS, in whatever form!


----------



## t.linn (Mar 6, 2012)

RuneL said:


> What a nice post, they took a bet and a lot of people raged at the broken compatibility, but it was the best way to go, IMO, also making that HUUUUUUUGE mount for added goodness and borkeh-heaven.



Absolutely. It was the right call and it has paid off for them and all EOS users since.

I owned the 650, then the 620, then the 630, before finally picking up a 3. I remember all these cameras looking a lot more sleek and a lot less clunky than the cropped photo of the 650 suggests. The EOS 3 still looks cool to me—and a little odd without an LCD panel on the back.


----------



## chkugler (Mar 9, 2012)

a picture of the first eos camera:





more pictures here: http://luke-photoblog.blogspot.com/


----------

